# Camping near the ocean?



## tattooedfisherman (Jul 5, 2014)

I am looking for a place that I can go camping right on the beach. Anyone know of a good place near Tybee Island? I kinda want to be alone away from tourist and what not.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2014)

Will be interesting to see if you get any replies, or if there is such a place on a beach like that anymore. 

By that I mean, a beach that you can camp on and not be surrounded by tourists, or tresspassing/camping legally. 

I will be pleasantly surprised if so.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 5, 2014)

I think my daughter camped somewhere on the beach near Panama City fl.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 5, 2014)

Well in St. augustine there is a campground on the beach.  But you will find tourists and crowds.


----------



## tattooedfisherman (Jul 5, 2014)

have yall heard about camping on little tybee?


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Jul 5, 2014)

There is only one campground on Tybee I know of, and it is not on the beach.  There is suppose to be one at Panama City Beach where you camp on the beach, they showed it on the travel channel.  Last year we camped in Myrtle Beach at the state park, it was at the beach, the parking lot had a walkway to go to the beach really nice.  And for less than 30 a night it was a great deal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2014)

There is a campground on Tybee. It is owned by the city of Tybee. I'm camping there for 5 days the 18th -23rd. It's just a couple of blocks from the beach. It'll be full, but the last time I was there and the site I was in was very quiet and peaceful. We were kind of tucked in an area with about 3 other campers, hardly ever saw the folks. Went to the beach for the most part anyway....plenty of people there, obviously.


----------



## huntersluck (Jul 5, 2014)

I know of plenty of places to camp on the beach in sc but you will not be alone or away from folks.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 5, 2014)

tattooedfisherman said:


> I am looking for a place that I can go camping right on the beach. Anyone know of a good place near Tybee Island? I kinda want to be alone away from tourist and what not.
> Thanks for any help!



I have not been there yet, but my  best pal and his family have been.  They camped within a few steps of the beach. This campground has lots of sites in view of the Atlantic but only a handful that are right beside the beach. The park is also covered up in deer.

Hunting Island State Park, SC, it shouldnt be much difference in distance from Fort Gordon to there vs Tybee Island.    Its probably 50 miles north of Tybee

http://www.southcarolinaparks.com/huntingisland/camping.aspx


----------



## Yankee in GA (Jul 6, 2014)

I believe it's called St. Joes Peninsula state park near Port St. Joes in FL.  You can't camp on the beach but it's a short walk from the campground.  My wife and I camped there a couple years ago.  Beautiful beaches and not a ton of people.  The campground is in the middle of a nature preserve which is nice but there are a ton of raccoons around so keep your coolers in the truck when you go to bed at night.


----------



## BigCats (Jul 7, 2014)

My brother in law they go to hunting island by Fripp island it's a state park they love we've spossed to have gone last two year but haven't been able to go but it has a fishing pier power or primitive a light house and some of the beach has old tree coming out of the sand. I've looked it up on intro net and looks like a great place to go.    As soon as I finish my camper rebuild we will be heading that way.


----------



## Scrapy (Jul 7, 2014)

huntersluck said:


> I know of plenty of places to camp on the beach in sc but you will not be alone or away from folks.



actually you can. BUT you will need a boat, anchor in a sheltered creek, means tote all your stuff around to the beach, NOT across to the beach. Know laws going back to the 1600's , pick your tide cycle for where you can camp without washing away and where is trespassing. The calm before the storms brings out the sand knats not as bad as the calm after the storm. No showers, no shade on what is public part. It ain't worth it.


----------



## skiff23 (Jul 7, 2014)

Try Edisto Beach State PArk . We use love it.  It is right on the beach.


----------



## The Crowe (Jul 7, 2014)

Fort Desoto in florida check it out plenty of shade and great fishing check it out and good luck


----------



## Sargent (Jul 7, 2014)

skiff23 said:


> Try Edisto Beach State PArk . We use love it.  It is right on the beach.




I've camped there.   Good stuff.


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 8, 2014)

I think it is St. Andrews State Park that is the one right in PC Beach.  Right at the eastern tip of PC beach.  We've been in there several times but not overnight.  The camp/RV sites are on the bay side but the beach is just a short drive to the other side of the peninsula.

And, as YankeeinGa said, Port St Joe State Park camping is very near the beach just behind the dunes.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Jul 9, 2014)

St Joseph Peninsula State Park in Florida is right on the beach, and is far enough out there, the crowds might not be too bad. One place I always enjoyed, but it's become hard to get into is Long Key State Park in the Florida Keys, but, it's a long way away.


----------



## dual01 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Carrabelle Beach*

There is a nice campground at Carrabelle Beach. It is an easy walk across the street to the beach. Since there are no hotels nearby, the beach is uncrowded. We found some good places to eat seafood and went deep sea fishing.

http://rvcoutdoors.com/carrabelle-beach/


----------



## 660griz (Jul 10, 2014)

We camped here a few times. Not on the beach but, short walk or bicycle ride to beach. Beach is within the park. Very nice and the beach was never crowded.
http://www.floridastateparks.org/graytonbeach/


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 10, 2014)

St George Island is an isolated Florida state park located on a very narrow island.    http://www.floridastateparks.org/stgeorgeisland/default.cfm

St Joseph Peninsula State park is also very isolated.
http://www.floridastateparks.org/stjoseph/default.cfm

St Andrews State park is a very popular camp area, but not isolated.     http://www.floridastateparks.org/standrews/default.cfm


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 11, 2014)

Yankee in GA said:


> I believe it's called St. Joes Peninsula state park near Port St. Joes in FL.  You can't camp on the beach but it's a short walk from the campground.  My wife and I camped there a couple years ago.  Beautiful beaches and not a ton of people.  The campground is in the middle of a nature preserve which is nice but there are a ton of raccoons around so keep your coolers in the truck when you go to bed at night.



Best beach camping bar none.  To get close, you have to go to the Keys.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 11, 2014)

We used to camp right on the beach at Fernadina at Peter's Point in Florida. You could also drive on the beach, just pull over and camp.
Now if you want to camp right next to the beach Edisto or Hunting Island State Park might be the closest from Augusta. Both have been suggested. I like Edisto better because it is a more open campground under some of the tallest palm trees in South Carolina.
The beach is kinda unique in the way the waves come in because the beach is steeper than the wide flat beaches on other islands in South Carolina. 
You'll still be camping with others as Edisto is one of the most popular state parks in South Carolina but the whole island is less crowded and laid back than most of the other  islands. 
You can walk to the beach from most of the sites at Edisto, even the sites that aren't directly on the beach. Hunting Island has a more jungle/swamp feel about it and is on lower ground than Edisto. Hunting has the traditional sand dunes one must navigate over to the beach. Edisto being a little higher you actually walk down to the beach. Maybe being higher allows for more wind and a better view of the ocean. 
Both are an easy drive from Augusta.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 11, 2014)

Little Tybee Island
 Little Tybee Island is a chain of inland hammocks and small barrier islands connected by a maze of tidal creeks. Largely deserted even in summer months, the area is accessible only by boat. A graphic example of dune formation and maritime forest evolution, Little Tybee has a progression of palm, juniper, bay, pine and live oak trees. It is inhabited by dolphin, raccoon, gray fox, mink, feral pig, deer and alligator. There are no permanent human dwellings. The island has several miles of beachfront, accessible from inland rivers flowing to the sea. Thus, you can beach camp without having to paddle through the surf zone. On the other hand, if you like surfing, Little Tybee offers some of the best on the Georgia coast. Wild, scenic and wonderful, it is a great place for forest camping in the winter months or beach camping in warmer times. Primitive camping is the accommodation style for Little Tybee.

Near Beaufort, SC is a small island you can camp on with a permit but it's only assessable by boat:

http://www.scwildlife.com/pubs/mayjune2011/dawsisland.html


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jul 12, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I have not been there yet, but my  best pal and his family have been.  They camped within a few steps of the beach. This campground has lots of sites in view of the Atlantic but only a handful that are right beside the beach. The park is also covered up in deer.
> 
> Hunting Island State Park, SC, it shouldnt be much difference in distance from Fort Gordon to there vs Tybee Island.    Its probably 50 miles north of Tybee
> 
> http://www.southcarolinaparks.com/huntingisland/camping.aspx


X2 for Hunting Island. our site was less than 10 feet from the beach, just a few shade trees between camp and the beach


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 12, 2014)

X3, we enjoyed our stay at Hunting Island SP (SC) a year or two ago.  But, we didn't get reservations in time and thus had to stay in the second or third row away from the beach.  Plenty of shade back there, but no ocean breeze so hot as heck and many bugs if you are in a tent or pop up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2014)

Lots of great suggestions in here! Thanks.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Jul 22, 2014)

Jekyll island is fun.  Not right on the beach, but only a short bike ride to the pier and driftwood beach.  Spent 9 days down there this year and already have made plans to do it again next year.


----------

